# Klein's Will Glow In the Dark



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

New Klein High Visibility Tools






http://fandfindustrial.com/blog/new-klein-high-visibility-tools/

Klein Tools recently announced via YouTube that they’ll soon be rolling out a new line of Klein High Visibility Tools. Although not much is known about the new line of “hi-vis” tools, it appears that the handles have been dipped in a phosphorescent coating allowing them to “glow in the dark” for a period of time after being exposed to light.

Klein has not yet announced a release date for its new line of high visibility tools but we’re certainly looking forward to getting our hands on them. The new glowing handles should have countless benefits for electricians and others who often work in dark or dimly lit worksites.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I hate High Visibility Crap.....:no:


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine cobra strippers have the little glow in the dark ring and it does come in handy when you loose them in the attic insulation. lol


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Those could come in handy as a quick review of off topic posts show many people here live their life in the dark


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

yamatitan said:


> Mine cobra strippers have the little glow in the dark ring and it does come in handy when you loose them in the attic insulation. lol


Yeah that's what I was thinking.. charge them up nice and bright before heading into the attic.. then if one drops into the fluffy abyss, you can kill your lights and hopefully find them.

I've killed a lot of time digging around for tools and material that disappeared up there.


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

Coudnt tell you how many times I've left strippers or linemen's in a suspended ceiling. This would be great to help locate them xD


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking.. charge them up nice and bright before heading into the attic.. then if one drops into the fluffy abyss, you can kill your lights and hopefully find them....


 Yeah... I've dropped flashlights into blow-in insulation while they were _turned on_ and still couldn't see them to find them. 

I think it's a neat novelty. But odds are, if it's dark enough to see them, you'll have a flashlight anyway.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*To glow or not to glow that is the question*

I got a johnson small level that has glow windows around bubble, ain't worth a ____ can't see anything in it, another waste.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll know where they'll land in the dumpster.:laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Klein should focus on quality, not glow in the dark tools


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Big John said:


> Yeah... I've dropped flashlights into blow-in insulation while they were _turned on_ and still couldn't see them to find them.


Oh damn. Well there goes my idea.

I'm sure Klein will sell millions of these tools to tools like me who think it'll be visible in insulation. :laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Oh damn. Well there goes my idea.
> 
> I'm sure Klein will sell millions of these tools to tools like me who think it'll be visible in insulation. :laughing:


Just slap some FrunkSlammer sized glow-in-the-dark condoms on the handles. BAM! your good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I hate High Visibility Crap.....:no:


It's a gimmick for D I Y ers.

Just like the kleins with camo handles !


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

just the cowboy said:


> I got a johnson small level that has glow windows around bubble, ain't worth a ____ can't see anything in it, another waste.


Better to get the one that has an actual light powered by a battery.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> It's a gimmick for D I Y ers.
> 
> Just like the kleins with camo handles !


If it had a maple leaf on it would it be a gimmick? :no:

It says support our troops on it too, that means that when you buy these pliers you are AMERICA! WOOO AMERICA #1 woo hooo, love it or leave it! My pliers are sooooo patriotic. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

360max said:


> Klein should focus on quality, not glow in the dark tools


What are the quality issues you speak of? My Klein stuff is fine. :confused1:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> If it had a maple leaf on it would it be a gimmick? :no:
> 
> It says support our troops on it too, that means that when you buy these pliers you are AMERICA! WOOO AMERICA #1 woo hooo, love it or leave it! My pliers are sooooo patriotic. :laughing:


 


(If it had a maple leaf on it would it be a gimmick?)

GIMMICK !!!!!! A Gimmick is a Gimmick !

It wouldn't give me the urge to rush out and buy it .


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I hate High Visibility Crap.....:no:


I love my high vis union pride shirt.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

360max said:


> Klein should focus on quality, not glow in the dark tools


I agree the competition are blowing them out of the water with real innovations and they release something off a Casper glow in the dark doll from 1994.... 

its pretty lame,


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> I agree the competition are blowing them out of the water with real innovations and they release something off a Casper glow in the dark doll from 1994.... its pretty lame,


I see a lot of talk around here about the "new innovations" of certain tool companys (knipex, nws) and how kleins getting left behind. Honestly, how innovative does a screwdriver or a pair of ***** need to be?? What's a screwdriver cost, 10 bucks? Some people get too caught up in hand tools.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I thought Id give Klein another chance so ordered some glow in the dark *****. I was doing a demo and what should of been the last fluro on the circuit turned out to be tapped from the power circuit that was still on so no more NWS.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

chewy said:


> I thought Id give Klein another chance so ordered some glow in the dark *****. I was doing a demo and what should of been the last fluro on the circuit turned out to be tapped from the power circuit that was still on so no more NWS.


That sucks man, I really enjoy those side cutters.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

chewy said:


> I thought Id give Klein another chance so ordered some glow in the dark *****. I was doing a demo and what should of been the last fluro on the circuit turned out to be tapped from the power circuit that was still on so no more NWS.



What model are those, I was looking at their side cutters earlier and didn't pull the trigger because I couldn't find the angled head.

After looking more, I don't think those have the head I was looking for either.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

They look good,they would better for me if the cutting edge was flush with the flat surface of the jaws,allowing you to make a flush cut on surface. When I work on a piece antique furniture,typically grind the jaws flush for pulling nails. You see it on smaller cutters for electronics.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

G.D. Is there no end to what these genetic modification people will tamper with? What is next? Screwdriver that are resistant to Bo Weevils? It has gone too far I tell you.....


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll probably pick up the ***** and linemans when my current ones wear out. Should be nice in a drop ceiling or on a really dark jobsite with poor temp lighting.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> I'll probably pick up the ***** and linemans when my current ones wear out. Should be nice in a drop ceiling or on a really dark jobsite with poor temp lighting.


I think they will look ubersexual on my belt in poorly lit sites.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

The only problem I have with the classic blue grip kleins that most people have, is that most people have them. I am not going to run out and buy this crap but when I replace mine I would like another option. Camo looks kool. I wouldn't pay any extra for them though.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

No puns intended, but the camo linemen's do tend to blend in and are hard to see.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

chewy said:


> I think they will look ubersexual on my belt in poorly lit sites.


Is that not the look we're going for?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> What are the quality issues you speak of? My Klein stuff is fine. :confused1:


When you use them as much as a regular HO would, of course they will hold up.


:brows:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Just remember, when the lights go out.... Electricians get busy.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> G.D. Is there no end to what these genetic modification people will tamper with? What is next? Screwdriver that are resistant to Bo Weevils? It has gone too far I tell you.....


Whats a Bo Weevil? Hawaiian slang for a "tool" abusin' woman? :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> Is that not the look we're going for?


Exactly what Im going for honey.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I'll know where they'll land in the dumpster.:laughing:


----------

